
Apple Sells Fewer iPhones in Last Quarter, Shares Slide - denzil_correa
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-02/apple-sells-fewer-iphones-in-latest-quarter-as-consumers-wait
======
TillE
So it's a decline of about 1%. I suspect the number of people for whom the
headphone jack is a deal-breaker is a lot higher than the tiny number of geeks
who are even aware of the rumors about an anniversary iPhone, which is
apparently Tim Cook's theory.

------
coldtea
Great time to buy those shares off of the suckers who sell...

